# Dog Carrier or Dog Sling or Both



## Cupcakes (Jun 10, 2013)

Hello,

I am getting my toy poodle, Charm in a couple of weeks and I am buying stuff for her now.

Charm just turned 8 weeks on the 3rd but the breeder keeps them till 10 weeks and 3 shots which is fine too.

I ordered a dog sling but I am considering this real cute dog carrier too. Maybe for vet visits? 

Here is the carrier I am considering...it is expensive (and I really wouldn't had went for it) but I may just get what I am in love with because I want my baby girl having cute stuff and I am excited about her.

I was thinking the advantages of the carrier is just in case I do need her put up, like for long rides and stuff...I guess she cannot always be in the sling. I was considering a booster seat but still...would the carrier be necessary?

I also may not want the sling getting worn either.






Here is the sling that I ordered:

Amazon.com: Cha-Cha Couture Camo Dog Carrier: Pet Supplies

Thank You in advance!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi there - it just so happens that I am somewhat of a carrier addict ( afraid to count, but certainly over 50 - maybe well over lol)
The sling looks nice, but I am not a huge fan - I prefer something that I can zip up if I want to, but I do think that cross body is the most comfortable style.
I think that the one that one on the Amazon link is overpriced ( look on pet edge for cheaper versions of that same bag) and for a rigid carrier, the measurements are a bit tight - this would only be good for maybe a 8 inch, 4 pounder to lay down in.
Personally, I like a bag that has enough pockets that I can get away without a purse and just take the one bag - if you'd like something like that, let me know and I will look for a link for you for my latest find - it is cross body with a very adjustable straps - has huge pockets, and lots of them, and great space for the dog (would easily be good for a 12 pounder), and the bag itself is very light ( that is another thing that you want to think about - with the weight of the dog, and your stuff, you want the bag itself to be light). I hate the pets fly carriers because they are so heavy, and found the Sherpa cross body to be a bit too much as well!
Let me know if there are any other features that you are interested in- if I don't actually own every bag, I have at least looked at most every one made and can point you to what you want lol!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh, and if you are looking for a car carrier ( sorry, even more expensive), the sleepy pod is the only one that has passed crash testing!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cupcakes (Jun 10, 2013)

That is a lot of bags! But hey, you gotta be fashionable with your dogs! This is my first dog (my own) outside my family/childhood dogs my family has and she is already more spoiled than my previous ones. I am trying not to already go crazy on clothes, accessories, and stuff before I even get her lol. 

Yes I would enjoy something like that, thank you with lots of pockets and stuff so I can get away without carrying a purse. The carrier you are describing is just what I would be interested in!  I would prefer a zip up.

I cannot think of any other features. My favorite purses just has pockets and a sling, and if I can have that with my dog sling/carrier, that'd be great!

I think my toy poodle will be 6-7 pounds when she is grown. The father was 6 and the mother was 7. Another puppy that was a female, her older half sibling (3 mos old) from the same father was still pretty small, well not heavy looking.


----------



## Sara&Audi (Oct 21, 2012)

I've never used a carrier or sling for Audi(too big, lol). I have a stroller for her, and it's ok.. I have a super cute Juicy Couture dog carrier but she doesn't fit.  I'm considering selling it.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Cupcakes said:


> That is a lot of bags! But hey, you gotta be fashionable with your dogs! This is my first dog (my own) outside my family/childhood dogs my family has and she is already more spoiled than my previous ones. I am trying not to already go crazy on clothes, accessories, and stuff before I even get her lol.
> 
> Yes I would enjoy something like that, thank you with lots of pockets and stuff so I can get away without carrying a purse. The carrier you are describing is just what I would be interested in!  I would prefer a zip up.
> 
> ...


Actually, it's not about fashion for me, it's about always finding something wrong with a bag - the zipper does not close all the way, the strap is too short, not enough pocket space, not airy enough for the dog, not enough support in the bottom, good for summer, not winter, or visa versa, too heavy, hurts my shoulder, falls to high or too low on my body, and then too I have bags that fit one, two or three (I used to have 3, but am down to two)

So here it is - after all of my trial and error, my favorite bag:

Snoozer Kelsey Cross-Body Pet Bag - Dog Carriers at Hayneedle

It's not very pretty, and I am not a fan of the colors (if I could change anything, I would make it in black, or at least have the mesh the same color as the bag, because it is a VERY incognito bag from the front view, but if you get a look at it from the side, it's really obvious because the mesh is a different color, and there is not a flap for the mesh, BUT, the good points are - the adjustable strap is comfortable, and so long, that even with my giant chest, I don't use the entire length to wear the dog at my hip. The pockets are huge - fits everything in my purse with room to spare and without crowding the dog, it's lightweight, and soft, but holds it's shape and does not collapse on the dog, and it's not one of those stinky plastic things, which I am afraid will suffocate the dog, and I's say it would be comfortable for up to 10 pounds, maybe a little more, so should be fine for your baby! 

And you are smart to hold off on the clothing, because you really do need to know her measurements - dog clothes can be a tough fit and the sizing is very inconsistent - my girls can wear anything from an XS to a medium depending upon who is making it.

What you should have before she comes home is a crate - what kind, depends upon if you will be outdoor or wee wee pad training (and if you are going to pad train, I can advise you on the best brands), a slicker brush, comb, tooth brush, nutracal, the food that the breeder has her on, and whatever food you might want to transition her to, bully sticks, kongs, plenty of little beds, healthy tiny treats, and toys - poodles love balls, and stuffies!

Oh, and congratulations!! If you share plenty of pictures, and fun stories, there are plenty of savvy poodle people here who will have many helpful tips for you!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Sara&Audi said:


> I've never used a carrier or sling for Audi(too big, lol). I have a stroller for her, and it's ok.. I have a super cute Juicy Couture dog carrier but she doesn't fit.  I'm considering selling it.


OH yeah, my girls are on their 4th or 5th stroller - which, was pretty quick for me to find one that I was fairly happy with!


----------



## Cupcakes (Jun 10, 2013)

@Sara&Audi,

Oh that does seem nice, Juicy Couture. Yeah it is horrible when you see a real cute sling and bag, get it, and your baby is too big or ends up too big. 

It has been so long since I have seen my baby girl (my avatar) and I just looked at the same pictures of her I took and she looks chunky lol. And by time I pick her up it will be 6 weeks passed lol.



@Tiny Poodles,

Thanks for your help so far! I do love that bag that you linked me too. As you said it is an igconito bag. It looks like a purse more than a dog carrier, the dogs looks comfy in those pictures, and all them pockets...and I sure do carry a lot of stuff. I do not want to have to go into where the dog is to dig out my cash or credit cards lol, and have it try to climb out lol. (It is not like my bearded dragon who hangs in my regular purses and stay still.)

I love the shoulder pad on the strap too, so the weight of the dog if heavier does not really put as much strain on your shoulder.

The Snoozer bag isn't the cutest as you said (though still cute) but it is very efficient for the job and I believe I am fixated on getting this now. This will really serve the purpose and rule out my debate of a sling or carrier...it seems just the right size...not too bulky or heavy. Plus I did not run across a bunch of bags that allowed for dogs past 8 pounds.

Just now to see which color to get. This bag can even allow me to make a few stops with her and not have it be so obvious she is in there.

There is a picture of Charmypoo (Her name is Charm Sophia, since both sides of her human family are debating on her name and I love them both) right in my avatar. I forgot how fat she is because it has been 4 weeks since I last seen her and I know she has grown. She is 8 weeks old now and I cannot wait to see her!

So far, I have her toys..she has a long squeaky snake, a kong puppy toy which you stuff the treat in, I want to get her a treat ball, she has a stuffed frog, a portable water bottle for walks, her dishes.

I have her a crate for medium/large dogs since I found it unused for very cheap at a garage sale.

I need to buy her an dog pen...I am thinking of Iris but I am trying to find alternatives...maybe bigger for the same price but not lower in quality.

I am being picky on her litter box but I got the pee pads. I'll get her Royal Canine puppy food the day before I pick her up and some puppy vitamins. And she also has a brush for toy poodles...their hair type.

Instead of a tooth brush, I was thinking of Greenies...these snacks are shaped like a tooth brush but she chews on them and it cleans her teeth...or is a toothbrush more preferred?

She also have a little bed.

But yeah the plan is to clicker train her and litter box train her...I read about short and long term confinement in order to housetrain her better so she has a less of a chance to make mistakes.

Then I'll start the socialization with many other dogs and people soon after I get her soon and she relaxes a bit. Lol, I am really making sure I have everything for this little girl.

Here is my intro thread and pictures of her:

http://www.poodleforum.com/2-member-introductions/46098-heyo.html


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks for sharing those pictures (the avatar is a bit small) - she is such a pretty color with nice black points - you must be dying to see her again!

Oh, and you know what works well instead of a litter box - a crate tray - they sell replacement trays for every crate made, so you can get them in almost any size you like (I use a 36 inch one because I have 2 girls, and you know they need some space to circle around as dogs like to do!,


----------



## Cupcakes (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh thank you! I will try the crate tray! I am so used to indoor potties and stuff but I feel it is best since I cannot be there all the time, she can relieve herself and not feel like a bad girl.

Here is the avatar blown up:


----------



## Sara&Audi (Oct 21, 2012)

Tiny Poodles said:


> OH yeah, my girls are on their 4th or 5th stroller - which, was pretty quick for me to find one that I was fairly happy with!


Wow! Those are a lot of strollers! I am pretty unhappy with it since it doesn't go very smooth and straight. Audi enjoys it but it's a workout to take it. I spent $60 on it, so I wasn't expect the best but I didn't really want to spend $150.


----------



## Sara&Audi (Oct 21, 2012)

Cupcakes said:


> @Sara&Audi,
> 
> Oh that does seem nice, Juicy Couture. Yeah it is horrible when you see a real cute sling and bag, get it, and your baby is too big or ends up too big.
> 
> It has been so long since I have seen my baby girl (my avatar) and I just looked at the same pictures of her I took and she looks chunky lol. And by time I pick her up it will be 6 weeks passed lol.


It's pretty nice, shame it isn't useful. I originally bought it to use as a duffle bag for my traveling this year but I ended up using a real duffle bag when I went overseas a few weeks ago. True about the size problem. The problem about minis is they're not too big but not too small. It's super hard to find any clothing, carrier, stroller, anything size related really except for crates. I'm definitely adopting a toy poodle next. 

She's absolutely adorable, love the color(my dream)! Hopefully she'll remain on the small side  or else you'll end up with unused adorable doggie things


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh, what a sweet sleepy baby!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Sara&Audi said:


> Wow! Those are a lot of strollers! I am pretty unhappy with it since it doesn't go very smooth and straight. Audi enjoys it but it's a workout to take it. I spent $60 on it, so I wasn't expect the best but I didn't really want to spend $150.


Yup, that's the thing -a couple of them, the wheels kept coming off (what fun, carrying 3 poodles and the stroller for 7 blocks), one was so long, I kept hitting strangers in the shins with it - that's the problem when you shop on the internet, and don't get to see things for yourself, but the dog stores around here are so small, they mostly carry only the basics - and charge 4 times what I pay internet shopping....


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Sara&Audi said:


> It's pretty nice, shame it isn't useful. I originally bought it to use as a duffle bag for my traveling this year but I ended up using a real duffle bag when I went overseas a few weeks ago. True about the size problem. The problem about minis is they're not too big but not too small. It's super hard to find any clothing, carrier, stroller, anything size related really except for crates. I'm definitely adopting a toy poodle next.
> 
> She's absolutely adorable, love the color(my dream)! Hopefully she'll remain on the small side  or else you'll end up with unused adorable doggie things


Oh, but every time I've gone to a show, I always think that Mini's are the prettiest - the best poodle type of the 3 varieties.
Though, I do kind of agree with you - if I wanted a dog too big to carry, I'd get a Standard - if I want a small dog to travel with, it's a tiny toy - Mini's usually seem to be the "I want a small dog, but I have kids size"!


----------



## Sara&Audi (Oct 21, 2012)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Yup, that's the thing -a couple of them, the wheels kept coming off (what fun, carrying 3 poodles and the stroller for 7 blocks), one was so long, I kept hitting strangers in the shins with it - that's the problem when you shop on the internet, and don't get to see things for yourself, but the dog stores around here are so small, they mostly carry only the basics - and charge 4 times what I pay internet shopping....


That would be terrible but at least your poodles are teeny!  I know what you mean, it's a struggle to find a decent stroller without shelling out a fortune! I didn't know there was SUV sized strollers :biggrin1:


----------



## Sara&Audi (Oct 21, 2012)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Oh, but every time I've gone to a show, I always think that Mini's are the prettiest - the best poodle type of the 3 varieties.
> Though, I do kind of agree with you - if I wanted a dog too big to carry, I'd get a Standard - if I want a small dog to travel with, it's a tiny toy - Mini's usually seem to be the "I want a small dog, but I have kids size"!


I do enjoy their conformation, hardiness and general look. Miniature is a good size for my family's current situation since(for us) they're not too cold, not too hot  Audi is extremely hard to carry for long distances(17 lbs). I'm hoping on doing some international air travel with her in cabin, but her smallish biggish size may prevent that  My cousin has an awesome 7lb toy, but I'm always afraid of breaking her  I'm hoping on having a standard, a toy, and Audi in the future.:biggrin1:


----------



## Cupcakes (Jun 10, 2013)

Sara&Audi said:


> It's pretty nice, shame it isn't useful. I originally bought it to use as a duffle bag for my traveling this year but I ended up using a real duffle bag when I went overseas a few weeks ago. True about the size problem. The problem about minis is they're not too big but not too small. It's super hard to find any clothing, carrier, stroller, anything size related really except for crates. I'm definitely adopting a toy poodle next.
> 
> She's absolutely adorable, love the color(my dream)! Hopefully she'll remain on the small side  or else you'll end up with unused adorable doggie things


Yeah I am hoping she turns out more like her father. Even though the breeder claimed they were a pound apart (6 and 7 pounds), the father seemed smaller and lighter...more petite. I literally picked up the mother and grunted and had to bend back lol. But then the mother had just had puppies and my dog (and her littermates) weren't her first litter. 

Yeah she is a beautiful color and I hope she stays that way lol. Taking after her daddy for sure on that too. But yeah I need to get some measuring tape when ordering online for her, and learn how to make them measurements. 

I am already hoping she is passive and will not tear off her dog clothes like my mother's dog Gizmo. You can't even keep that boy in a collar. He finally let us dress him and keep the bee costume on him as we took pictures of him on flower pots a few days ago after about 8 months of trying to dress him.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Sara&Audi said:


> That would be terrible but at least your poodles are teeny!  I know what you mean, it's a struggle to find a decent stroller without shelling out a fortune! I didn't know there was SUV sized strollers :biggrin1:


Actually, the one that was so long I kept hitting everybody with it was the most expensive - might be good in the burbs, but in the city where there are always people in front of you, it's a problem.

Well, I guess those giant strollers have a place too - like if you have a large dog with a health problem, you can still take them for a walk!

For me, it's an issue of not getting them stepped on or kicked in the air like a football - that actually happened to Tasia years ago - we were standing at the corner waiting to cross, guy came walking by in that fast NY way, she went flying, he did not even brake his stride - he was about half a block away by the time that I saw she was ok and screamed at him - and he screamed back "you shouldn't have such a small dog on the sidewalk"!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Cupcakes said:


> Yeah I am hoping she turns out more like her father. Even though the breeder claimed they were a pound apart (6 and 7 pounds), the father seemed smaller and lighter...more petite. I literally picked up the mother and grunted and had to bend back lol. But then the mother had just had puppies and my dog (and her littermates) weren't her first litter. *The size of the parents does not always mean much about the pups size - my breeder only breeds, and is looking for show dogs (which are on the larger end of the spectrum, but all different sizes, including tinies appear*
> 
> Yeah she is a beautiful color and I hope she stays that way lol. Taking after her daddy for sure on that too. But yeah I need to get some measuring tape when ordering online for her, and learn how to make them measurements.
> *two straight rulers work better for measuring the dog at the withers (shoulder - hold one next to the dog vertically, then lay the second one over her shoulder and fine where they meet And as for weight, there a charts online that I think tend to run low - the formula that seems to work with my poodles has been to double the weight at 16 weeks, plus one pound*
> ...


xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KellyL (Apr 17, 2013)

I picked up a cute carrier last year when I got my tpoo. Well today I have someone coming (I put an ad online to sell it) over to pick it up. He was in it once (for a vet visit) and hated it!


----------



## Cupcakes (Jun 10, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> For me, it's an issue of not getting them stepped on or kicked in the air like a football - that actually happened to Tasia years ago - we were standing at the corner waiting to cross, guy came walking by in that fast NY way, she went flying, he did not even brake his stride - he was about half a block away by the time that I saw she was ok and screamed at him - and he screamed back "you shouldn't have such a small dog on the sidewalk"!!


Wow what a d***. I mean well it is a public sidewalk and people can walk their dogs and stuff.

What if a dwarf was walking on the sidewalk, would he still run over them and say "You shouldn't had been so short walking on the sidewalk?"

That is just utter disrespect...human or not. Would he like someone doing that to his dog, or if he had a bag sitting by him as he waited to cross the street? I bet not. Bet if you were a man, you would had beat his....(lemme stop)


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Cupcakes said:


> @Sara&Audi,
> 
> Oh that does seem nice, Juicy Couture. Yeah it is horrible when you see a real cute sling and bag, get it, and your baby is too big or ends up too big.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I forgot to mention the greenies - my girls did them for many years, and maybe they helped the back teeth 20%, did nothing for the front or sides, but it is no substitute for tooth brushing - you should get her used to the tooth brushing early, and ideally, you should do it daily!
Personally, I wouldn't do the greenies again - they are "empty calories" at best, and highly addictive - once the dogs are used to them, they DEMAND them. Plus, you have to be VERY careful that a young dog does not swallow them whole! A nice size bully stick is, IMHO by far the safest chew - they love them, and it would take my little ones months to get through a 9 or 12 inch stick, so it was very safe to leave them unsupervised with!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Sara&Audi said:


> I do enjoy their conformation, hardiness and general look. Miniature is a good size for my family's current situation since(for us) they're not too cold, not too hot  Audi is extremely hard to carry for long distances(17 lbs). I'm hoping on doing some international air travel with her in cabin, but her smallish biggish size may prevent that  My cousin has an awesome 7lb toy, but I'm always afraid of breaking her  I'm hoping on having a standard, a toy, and Audi in the future.:biggrin1:


Plus, I think that when they say "small dogs live the longest", they are talking the 10 -20 pound range - once they get under 10 pounds, the numbers begin to reverse...so Audi has that going for her!
But you make me laugh saying that you are afraid that you will break 7 pounds - Teaka is my biggest ever @ 6 pounds, and she seems huge and and so sturdy to me!


----------



## Cupcakes (Jun 10, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Sorry, I forgot to mention the greenies - my girls did them for many years, and maybe they helped the back teeth 20%, did nothing for the front or sides, but it is no substitute for tooth brushing - you should get her used to the tooth brushing early, and ideally, you should do it daily!
> Personally, I wouldn't do the greenies again - they are "empty calories" at best, and highly addictive - once the dogs are used to them, they DEMAND them. Plus, you have to be VERY careful that a young dog does not swallow them whole! A nice size bully stick is, IMHO by far the safest chew - they love them, and it would take my little ones months to get through a 9 or 12 inch stick, so it was very safe to leave them unsupervised with!


Oh thanks about that! I shall get her a toothbrush then and get her used to it just as I want her used to people, dogs, clothes, doggles xD. Poor baby lol...tortured with love by me.

But yeah I been seeing them bully sticks around and I was looking at one the other day like "What is the big deal? They are sticks with plastic on it!" They seem very popular so I may pick one up soon. 

I was looking at that website you linked me to and may also get this:

Ware Pop Up Playpen - Dog Kennels at Hayneedle

The medium seems roomy enough. The large is just basically taller.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

KellyL said:


> I picked up a cute carrier last year when I got my tpoo. Well today I have someone coming (I put an ad online to sell it) over to pick it up. He was in it once (for a vet visit) and hated it!


LOL - it's what they get used to - my girls think carriers are the best place in the world - if we have visitors, they will try to jump into their purse if they can get near it lol!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Cupcakes said:


> Oh thanks about that! I shall get her a toothbrush then and get her used to it just as I want her used to people, dogs, clothes, doggles xD. Poor baby lol...tortured with love by me.
> 
> But yeah I been seeing them bully sticks around and I was looking at one the other day like "What is the big deal? They are sticks with plastic on it!" They seem very popular so I may pick one up soon. *? bully sticks don't have plastic on them! They are all natural (bull penis) - which I know sounds yucky, but they are the only chew that the dogs all love, and are impossible to break a piece off of and swallow - though when the dog first starts to chew on it, you will notice that there is sort of a skin on top that comes lose - just take it and rip that skin off, so they don't get it off themselves and choke on it - and there after it will be the safest chew that she can have!*
> 
> ...


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cupcakes (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh never mind. Sorry about that. They don't have plastic on them. I was linked to these other sticks that were yellow and like toys on one of the links I saw and didn't look at the name. They were Ruff Dawgs...my mistake.

But yeah I put some Bully Sticks in my cart to remind me to get them on Amazon.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Cupcakes said:


> Wow what a d***. I mean well it is a public sidewalk and people can walk their dogs and stuff.
> 
> What if a dwarf was walking on the sidewalk, would he still run over them and say "You shouldn't had been so short walking on the sidewalk?"
> 
> That is just utter disrespect...human or not. Would he like someone doing that to his dog, or if he had a bag sitting by him as he waited to cross the street? I bet not. Bet if you were a man, you would had beat his....(lemme stop)


Oh, I wanted to beat his *&^%$ as well, but I looked down at this thankfully ok little 3.5 dog, and said "nope, protecting her is my first priority"
Some people don't understand why I won't leash walk my dogs in the city anymore, but, you know why all have to decide the risks and benefits of every situation...


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Cupcakes said:


> Oh never mind. Sorry about that. They don't have plastic on them. I was linked to these other sticks that were yellow and like toys on one of the links I saw and didn't look at the name. They were Ruff Dawgs...my mistake.
> 
> But yeah I put some Bully Sticks in my cart to remind me to get them on Amazon.


You are probably aware of this, but had to say - make sure that you know the source of the bullies - make sure they are not from China!
I think that somebody recently wrote that the ones from bullysticks.com are safe, and that the same seller sells in smaller quantities on Ebay.
I have not bought them in a while because my girls are past the chewing stage...


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Edison is about 4-5lbs. I'm using this to carry him around if I bring him to lunch with friends. He'll sleep soundly in this bag.

Amazon.com: Sherpa SPORT SACK Messenger/Courier Style Small Pet Dog Cat Kitten Ferret Rabbit Carrier. Color-Black Size Small 15"L x 7.25"W x 9.5"H (Pets Up to 6 Pounds) Airline/Subway/Rail Approved: Pet Supplies


This is the litter box I use.

Amazon.com: Rascal Dog Litter Box PIDDLE PAD HOLDER: Pet Supplies


This is the dog pen for Edison. May not be compatible for your crate. Do you have a picture of the crate?

Amazon.com: Precision Pet Soft Side Play Yard 46 in. x 46 in. x 28 in. Large Navy Tan: Pet Supplies


This is similar to Edison's crate.







This is the best wee wee pad ever.

Amazon.com: Four Paws Wee Wee Housebreaking Pads 150/Pkg: Pet Supplies


----------



## Cupcakes (Jun 10, 2013)

Thank Joelly,

I was looking at that dog litter pan. It seems to be highly rated and I may go for it. And yeah I want a pen just like that especially when I can't watch her, busy, or at school.

And I added the wee wee pads to my wish list so I'd know what brand to get when I need them.

I cannot thank you all enough for your help!


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

That's what we're here for. 

Along the way you will learn what works for your baby and what doesn't work. Remember to get lots of toy. Baby poodle is very curious.

This one is a must-have: Amazon.com: Dog Toy Pet Stages Cool Teething Stick: Pet Supplies

Petco has this. Most chew toy in "puppy stages series" are good for their mind development.

Don't give bully stick early on or if you do, time it, don't give it full rein yet cause she needs to learn that that is not her food. I gave Charlie lots of treats and bully sticks early on and he become picky eater. He waited for treat and won't eat his food. Charlie is our 1st puppy as a married couple plus he is a rescue. DH loves him too much so he spoiled him rotten.

Stay away from greenies. That's not tooth brush. Charlie loves that thing too much and I suspect that greenies is the cause of his picky eater tendency. I stop feeding him that since April 2013 and he hasn't been a picky eater since. I usually give him one daily, now no more. I would spray his teeth with dental solution and put a tartar prevention liquid in his drinking water. This improve his breath and clean his teeth. Once he turn two, I will get him to the vet for pro teeth cleaning.


----------



## Cupcakes (Jun 10, 2013)

Wow I was really looking at that toy for a while lol. I am going to go ahead and get it! 

Pups are very expensive but I think after this toy, a play pen, and the bag, I may be done until I get her and we can try some more stuff in person. 

I am holding off on getting too many toys before I get her due to the fact that she may not like certain toys. 

I need to take a picture after I get all my stuff to show you guys all I have gotten this spoiled girl.

My 14 yr old lab/chow has never been a fan of hard toys, and she goes after stuffed, soft toys. Her son Bruno he was the outside stick type lol, you could never do retail toys for him...whatever he found that was safe, we let him have.

But yeah, there is a lot of misinformation about Greenies. I seen it on all the pamphlets and people were talking about in reviews how it was so good for their dogs that I just assumed it. I will take you girls' advice on that since that is first hand word instead of some review and hey, it is a poodle forum...good advice!


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

Please, please, please take your dogs for walks too. They love it and they need the exercise. They are dogs despite their small size. The scents they encounter are very important to them. Do not plan to carry them everywhere.


----------



## Tiskers (Jun 23, 2013)

Cupcakes said:


> Oh thank you! I will try the crate tray! I am so used to indoor potties and stuff but I feel it is best since I cannot be there all the time, she can relieve herself and not feel like a bad girl.
> 
> Here is the avatar blown up:


SHE IS ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

That's a very cool litter pan - I would get it if I only had one!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Just saw that coupon code for Hayneedle and copied it for you!

HZLN5


----------



## Cupcakes (Jun 10, 2013)

@Poodlelvr

I plan on taking Charm for daily walks, once or twice a day. I just want to be able to bring her places too. I need to get into the habit of walking daily myself also for my own benefit, not only hers, so we will be walking. 

Walking is much more enjoyable for me with a dog.

@Tiskers

I know, right!  She is adorable! Thank you! I cannot wait to see her in a couple of weeks and take a million pictures of her. I wonder what she looks like now! I talk to her breeder every now and then and she updates me on her progress. 

I asked for a few pictures but she's been real busy I guess. I feel as if I don't wanna bug the hell out of her...so I'll just wait till I pick her up.

@TinyPoodles

Thank you! Was trying to find a coupon code!


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

I spent a fortune on carriers ,backpacks,slings, ect. Before I got my Toy. I used the sling until her legs got too long and ended up giving away all of the others . I do use the carrier on wheels that I bought to pack my cloths in when I travel in case I need an emergency crate. lol
she is 8 pounds and likes to be 4 on the floor.

Your puppy is beautiful. I know you are really excited! Enjoy her they grow up so fast!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

The Sherpa bag is good, but it is a little bit heavier, good pockets, but not nearly as good as the snoozer. The snoozer is more "breathable", the Sherpa is probably better for winter to keep them warm, but the Sherpa is even more incognito then the snoozer. Shoulder on the snoozer is a bit more comfortable and adjustable too.

Like, I said, they have yet to build a perfect bag, you just have to pick which features mean the most to you!


----------



## Cupcakes (Jun 10, 2013)

Well I just ordered the Snoozer. As you and some other reviews said, it does remove the need for a purse, which I always have to carry over the shoulder. I hate handbags.

Then also you can go more places with the pup, like if you are out with the pup at the dog park, and you jsut want to pop in a few places that maaay not allow the dog instead of going way back home to drop the pup off. You can bring it in without people really recognizing. (Especially if your dog isn't a barker.)

But yeah that Sherpa bag you showed would be awesome in the winter for sure!


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

I have the Sherpa bag for Edison. This bag is great for Edison. It has lots of ventilation which the picture doesn't show. The top, front and two sides are made of mesh that allows circulation. Also, you have option not to use the upper flap, your bag literally is close but open by the mesh materials. This feature is great if we are in the restaurant and Edison would be in the bag but he can snooze while he can see we're right there sitting. Also, when he was not fully vaccinated yet, I would take him for a walk and we would sit in the bench somewhere and he can see everything but no one can get to him. It is useful to introduce noise traffic, cars, etc to your puppy.

Now, Edison is great on the leash so I need the bag only when he is in the car with me. It works great with the seatbelt as well. Plus you can leave the bag open and he can look out and sit quietly in the passenger side.

The snoozer looks great too. I'm not sure how will it works with the seat belt though. Sherpa's bottom is sturdy that when the seat belt hug the bag, the bag will still hold the form so the pup doesn't even realize he is strap with seat belt.


----------



## Cupcakes (Jun 10, 2013)

Yeah I'll get her used to traffic noise and everything.

The street my new apartment is on is right off this real busy outdoor shopping mall where they have art fairs, farmers markets, walkathons, and stuff. So it will be really good for her.

But yeah I get the reason for the bag. Sometimes it is good for them not to be distracted on walking and jsut get used to what is going on in their environment, look, and focus on that. 

Lol now I get the reason why you guys have multiple bags. It is not crazy at all. When I first made this thread I was thinking there was no need for multiple bags and now I see there is. I'll have the Sherpa bag in my dog wish list and keeping an eye on it. It seems like a very nice bag.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Lol- I knew that you would think that I was wacko when I told you how many I had- but now you see that there are different situations that call for different bags! Maybe with help from PF we can keep your total under a dozen lol!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Tiny Poodles, Now you are making me want the Snoozer as well. The pockets up front is very useful.

Cupcakes, one other thing, if your dog outgrew the bag, you can always use it to carry bottle of water, toys, extra wee wee pad, wipes and treats when you are on the go with your dog. I take mine hiking at least twice a week. Another thing to consider to have also *boots* for those four feet. Boots help their paws stay smooth as babies butt. Lol. Oh yes, *wipes* are a must. Plus *comb* and/or *brush*. I wiped and brushed mine everyday before bed time. I think this is more important than brushing their teeth but then again its just my opinion, others would differ.

I'm sure I'm off topic by now so I hope this helps.


----------



## Cupcakes (Jun 10, 2013)

Yeah lol you guys are saving me from buying a million bags. I had no idea that some could be like purses and I couldn't find any that didn't make it obvious it was a dog bag. And you guys linked me right to some.

Well hopefully probably I can get 3-5 in the dog's first few years (cause I know bags wear).

Its bags will not be near as big as her clothing.

And yes I do want to buy some boots and shoes. I do love the smooth paws, how black they are as puppies and stuff. I don't want them being gray and hard as Gracie's paws.

But yeah I did hear about wipes, especially since Poodles don't have tear glands or something, and you always see little long haired dogs with them stains by their eyes. I heard you gotta wash their face daily to avoid that.

One concern I do have about Charm is walking distance. Can you walk with your little dogs for quite a distance like let's say I want to do a 2 mile walk. Would that be tiring on them since I know they have to do more steps to keep up with us. 

And what kind of pen is preferred?

A gated pen like this:

Amazon.com: IRIS Indoor/Outdoor Plastic Pet Pen, 4 Panels: Pet Supplies

Or a playpen:

Amazon.com: Ware Manufacturing Deluxe Pop Up Dog Playpen, Large: Pet Supplies

The playpen just seems much bigger.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Personally, I like a bag that has enough pockets that I can get away without a purse and just take the one bag - if you'd like something like that, let me know and I will look for a link for you for my latest find - it is cross body with a very adjustable straps - has huge pockets, and lots of them, and great space for the dog (would easily be good for a 12 pounder), and the bag itself is very light ( that is another thing that you want to think about - with the weight of the dog, and your stuff, you want the bag itself to be light). I hate the pets fly carriers because they are so heavy, and found the Sherpa cross body to be a bit too much as well!
> Let me know if there are any other features that you are interested in- if I don't actually own every bag, I have at least looked at most every one made and can point you to what you want lol!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That sounds exactly what I have been looking for! Would you please send me the link as well? I made a sling that works but I need, like you said, pockets so I don't have to carry a purse.


----------



## Cupcakes (Jun 10, 2013)

Here is the bag TinyPoodles linked me to:

Snoozer Kelsey Cross-Body Pet Bag - Dog Carriers at Hayneedle

It does look like a lifesaver. Not the most fashionable but it is very useful.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I do wish that if it is not going to be cute that at least they made it in black so it would not stand out so much - I even wrote to the company to ask them if they might do that in the future - it could not hurt if anybody else wanted to do that too! I like it so much that if they made it black I would buy a bunch of them to make sure that I never ran out!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cupcakes (Jun 10, 2013)

Yeah black would had been awesome! Their colors do stick out, and I do with that rust was more of a tan or brown lol. 

Who knows why they chose colors that stuck out so much...maybe they thought it'd be boring.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I got the green, which I thought might be a little less vibrant, but really not a fan of either color. Who knows, maybe they got a got deal on the fabric because nobody else wanted it lol!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

This one looks better, but apparently only has one pocket...
Black Quilted Messenger Style Dog Carrier at DoggieCarriers.com


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

These are on my maybe list, but I have a feeling that they might not be quite as comfortable or hold quite as much, and they are a lot of money to buy sight unseen!

Jaraden Madison Dog Carrier Black Small Luxury Pet Tote

this one is less attractive, but I think has the most pocket space of the two -
Jaraden Cambridge Dog Carrier Black Designer Dog Carriers Luxury Pets


----------



## Cupcakes (Jun 10, 2013)

Yeah, they are a bit too expensive for my tastes but yeah I would like them. I still say none of them so far beats the bag you orignally linked me to. I loved how the dog was covered, you can go incognito, and the pockets.

Also I posted a video of Charm up too in my intro thread (last post).

http://www.poodleforum.com/2-member-introductions/46098-heyo.html#post603482


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Well remember I did say that the side mesh is a different color and does not have a flap that goes over it, so you will need to learn the trick of placing your arm just so to block that view, but overall yes, it is by far the best one that I have found because of the comfort and the huge pockets!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sara&Audi (Oct 21, 2012)

Cupcakes said:


> Yeah I am hoping she turns out more like her father. Even though the breeder claimed they were a pound apart (6 and 7 pounds), the father seemed smaller and lighter...more petite. I literally picked up the mother and grunted and had to bend back lol. But then the mother had just had puppies and my dog (and her littermates) weren't her first litter.
> 
> Yeah she is a beautiful color and I hope she stays that way lol. Taking after her daddy for sure on that too. But yeah I need to get some measuring tape when ordering online for her, and learn how to make them measurements.
> 
> I am already hoping she is passive and will not tear off her dog clothes like my mother's dog Gizmo. You can't even keep that boy in a collar. He finally let us dress him and keep the bee costume on him as we took pictures of him on flower pots a few days ago after about 8 months of trying to dress him.


Haha, feisty momma  6-7 lbs is perfect! 

How much does she weigh now? She will be a gorgeous poodle  

That's terrible! That must be a huge pain to deal with.. What kind of dog is he?


----------



## Sara&Audi (Oct 21, 2012)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Actually, the one that was so long I kept hitting everybody with it was the most expensive - might be good in the burbs, but in the city where there are always people in front of you, it's a problem.
> 
> Well, I guess those giant strollers have a place too - like if you have a large dog with a health problem, you can still take them for a walk!
> 
> For me, it's an issue of not getting them stepped on or kicked in the air like a football - that actually happened to Tasia years ago - we were standing at the corner waiting to cross, guy came walking by in that fast NY way, she went flying, he did not even brake his stride - he was about half a block away by the time that I saw she was ok and screamed at him - and he screamed back "you shouldn't have such a small dog on the sidewalk"!!


Hahaha, I figured. That would be so difficult to take a large dog like a lab.. I can imagine how hard you'd have to push the stroller. It's like a 8 year old child. When Audi is in her stroller, it's SO much harder to push and control. Just can't imagine anyone taking their large dog. 

That is absolutely terrible, how can someone do that??? Wow! People really do not have any regard for animals anymore, shame.


----------



## Sara&Audi (Oct 21, 2012)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Plus, I think that when they say "small dogs live the longest", they are talking the 10 -20 pound range - once they get under 10 pounds, the numbers begin to reverse...so Audi has that going for her!
> But you make me laugh saying that you are afraid that you will break 7 pounds - Teaka is my biggest ever @ 6 pounds, and she seems huge and and so sturdy to me!


I'm really glad, I'm hoping to keep Audi with me for 20+ years. Haha, I am just not used to toys.. Yet. I love tiny dogs.  But toys poodles are my favorite! I can't wait to adopt one. I'm hoping to adopt one when I move out for university soonish.


----------



## Cupcakes (Jun 10, 2013)

Sara&Audi said:


> Haha, feisty momma  6-7 lbs is perfect!
> 
> How much does she weigh now? She will be a gorgeous poodle
> 
> That's terrible! That must be a huge pain to deal with.. What kind of dog is he?


Well the breeder should send me a picture today if she remembers. (I may call to remind her today)

Also they (Charm and her litter) have an appointment this week...I want to say today or tomorrow, so they will get weighed and everything.

Gizmo is a silky terrier with papillion. He is extremely hyper. There has only been one time in which he withstood the clothes and was a good boy. Here is a picture of that.










I am a fan of boy dogs too. I must say my boy dogs have been my most loyal ones. They are very protective of you and do not leave your side. My girl dogs each had their "skip you" moments. They are still wonderful friends and companions but my boys, there are nothing like them...especially my Bruno...RIP miss him so much. If I could keep a dog forever, it would had been him. That big giant 85 lb drooly teddy bear.

And it would be nice if you get a pup in college. I too am in grad school and I had enough of the dorm, and was tired of hiding my pets and having people in my dorms, and their rules.

Plus I was getting too old for that mess. So I am getting my own apartment. It will be me, my hedgehog, bearded dragon, and Charm. It'd be wonderful spending lots of time with her and having her to come home to after class.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Sara&Audi said:


> Hahaha, I figured. That would be so difficult to take a large dog like a lab.. I can imagine how hard you'd have to push the stroller. It's like a 8 year old child. When Audi is in her stroller, it's SO much harder to push and control. Just can't imagine anyone taking their large dog. *You must have gotten a real lemon of a stroller? When I had the 3, their total weight was close to Audi's (more, if I had packages in the basket underneath), and they have always been easy to push and control (except when a wheel would fall off)*
> 
> That is absolutely terrible, how can someone do that??? Wow! People really do not have any regard for animals anymore, shame.


I just don't know, but it did teach me that when it comes to my girls, I must always be on the offense - never give anyone else the opportunity to harm them!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Gizmo is adorable!

And trust me on this, it will be very different when you have your first solo (vs. family dog), it won't matter what sex she is - Charm will love you, like no dog has ever loved you - it is going to be amazing, and you are extra lucky that it will be a poodle who is your first! (just like mine was ha ha!)


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

OMG!!! I love getting carriers for my Tpoos too. I have so many I can't count them. My favorite so far is and outward hound one (I think that's what it's called). I got it from Burlington Coat Factory for like $10! But it is like a baby carrier you carry them on your chest and it straps to you like a backwards backpack. This is my favorite because it keeps them close to me and a bit hidden if they decide to lay down and it fits both of them! I like how they can hide so for when we go in stores people don't bother us as much (they are registered service dogs). I gets kind of annoying when you are trying to shop and people ask you tons if questions or employes get mad at you for bringing a dog in the store. I have tried the slings and don't like them at all they can fall out to easy and are to long for my short body. I also have a PuppyPurse. It is a super comfy harness that basically turns your dog into a purse and you can carry them by the handle and on your shoulder. I really like DoggieVouge.com for carriers too. They have carriers that are basically purses that you can put your dog in too. They have designer names also. They are expensive though! Up to $500 for a carrier! Also PoshPuppyBotique.com has super nice, but super expensive designer dog carriers. A lot of celebrities go there. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sara&Audi (Oct 21, 2012)

Cupcakes said:


> Well the breeder should send me a picture today if she remembers. (I may call to remind her today)
> 
> Also they (Charm and her litter) have an appointment this week...I want to say today or tomorrow, so they will get weighed and everything.
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see your pup's updated picture! 

Just wondering, do they have nature tails and dew claws?

He is so so adorable! I thought he was a yorkie at first. What a nice picture.. Glad you got to capture it  how old is he? I have to admit, I love hyper dogs 

I have heard that many times before and nearly never the same with girls  I agree, Audi doesn't come when called unless it's for her benefit. It's extremely frustrating! I'm definitely getting a boy next. I am sorry about your dog  it is really tough losing a such a loved companion. I haven't lost a dog yet but I've lost numerous small animals and chickens. It's always devastating 

I dislike dorms.. Fortunately I'll have my own apartment so I can have unlimited pets(wait.. That's a bad thing). I can't imagine living without a furry companion. 

That sounds really nice, with your companions  it's great to have an adorable poodle happy to see you have a long day. I love seeing Audi's face light up, it always makes my day


----------



## Sara&Audi (Oct 21, 2012)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I just don't know, but it did teach me that when it comes to my girls, I must always be on the offense - never give anyone else the opportunity to harm them!


You're right, I think I received a lemon.  this is the stroller:
BestPet 3 Wheels Pet Dog Cat Stroller 13 Color Choices Free Raincover | eBay
I have a different color. I left a bad feedback for the seller and they ended up calling my home a few times begging me to change the feedback. Ugh, I felt like I was being harassed but I gave and changed the feedback. The stroller was a different color in person than pictures! 

I'm sorry about your experience  I, too, am more defensive for my dog. There are some horrible people out there..


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks for letting me know what not to buy in the future!
My struggle with the strollers is to get something built well enough to withstand the broken bumpy city streets, yet not so big and bulky that I hit people walking down the street, and it takes up an entire closet when folded.
My current one only takes up half a closet, and I can mostly manage not to hit people, but I so wish that I could get one that was small and sturdy - oh, and not look like I'm pushing a child's toy lol!


----------



## Cupcakes (Jun 10, 2013)

Sara&Audi said:


> You're right, I think I received a lemon.  this is the stroller:
> BestPet 3 Wheels Pet Dog Cat Stroller 13 Color Choices Free Raincover | eBay
> I have a different color. I left a bad feedback for the seller and they ended up calling my home a few times begging me to change the feedback. Ugh, I felt like I was being harassed but I gave and changed the feedback. The stroller was a different color in person than pictures!
> 
> I'm sorry about your experience  I, too, am more defensive for my dog. There are some horrible people out there..


WOW! I had that same one in Charm's amazon wishlist! 

Dang thanks a lot too! It was so many positive reviews on it and the price looked right.

So I was like hmmmm...

I am so glad I waited for this. And that seller needs to give it in. Not your fault you are giving a honest review on the product. 

I know the product is different than the seller doing his job and shipping it out asap but still. You can review the product if you choose. He had no right to call your home.


----------



## Sara&Audi (Oct 21, 2012)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Thanks for letting me know what not to buy in the future!
> My struggle with the strollers is to get something built well enough to withstand the broken bumpy city streets, yet not so big and bulky that I hit people walking down the street, and it takes up an entire closet when folded.
> My current one only takes up half a closet, and I can mostly manage not to hit people, but I so wish that I could get one that was small and sturdy - oh, and not look like I'm pushing a child's toy lol!


No problem  
I agree, there is a lot of research and consideration for dog strollers because, like me, if you buy the wrong one, you'll suffer the consequences. It is so hard to carry Audi by my arms and it's difficult to go to the city with her. As you know, there's too many factors like danger from people, and stores kicking me out. Have you found a stroller you're satisfied with? Price was important to me when I was purchasing my stroller.


----------



## Sara&Audi (Oct 21, 2012)

Cupcakes said:


> WOW! I had that same one in Charm's amazon wishlist!
> 
> Dang thanks a lot too! It was so many positive reviews on it and the price looked right.
> 
> ...


No problem, I may have received a lemon though  I'm going to oil the wheels and see if it goes smoother and doesn't swerve.. 

Thank you! The seller took FOREVER to ship, never left feedback, and it came in two weeks!! From Atlanta!! I received my items from China within a week. I left a bad review because the color was a beautiful floral but when I received it, it was a tacky pink cheetah.. And I paid $5 more for that color. I didn't want to send it back since I was cutting it close to going on vacation for a few weeks. I'll just deal with it.. :/


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Pet Jogger

This is the one that we have had for about 2 years - I don't love it, because it's a bit big for us, but very sturdy, and a smooth ride!


----------



## Sara&Audi (Oct 21, 2012)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Pet Jogger
> 
> This is the one that we have had for about 2 years - I don't love it, because it's a bit big for us, but very sturdy, and a smooth ride!


Looks great! Can't seem to see a price, lol.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Sara&Audi said:


> Looks great! Can't seem to see a price, lol.


Well at the time, I think I did a pretty good job @ googling, and got it for a lot less then most sites had it listed for, maybe $125? 
Though if I were buying today, it looks like the company has a slightly smaller jogger that I would get, but don't see this one breaking any time soon!
Of course I can't speak for every stroller out there, but it seems to me that the 4 wheelers use much junkier wheels then the joggers - could not really handle the city sidewalks as well...


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

*Be careful of treat age recommendations*



Cupcakes said:


> Instead of a tooth brush, I was thinking of Greenies...these snacks are shaped like a tooth brush but she chews on them and it cleans her teeth...or is a toothbrush more preferred?


I know a lot of people who swear by greenies but personally I think a tiny super soft human baby toothbrush plus doggy toothpaste is a more effective plan and you're so right to be thinking about dental care at this age since its a big deal for toy breeds and easier to teach young. 

One caution - be sure to read the minimum age recommendation on commercial treats. I remember being surprised that greenies weren't to be fed before 6 months (per the box). Broken puppy teeth and stomach issues can occur from using treats meant for adults. When they are so tiny and growing avoiding bowel issues is critical so I always use only their puppy food as training treats until they get older.


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

> One concern I do have about Charm is walking distance. Can you walk with your little dogs for quite a distance like let's say I want to do a 2 mile walk. Would that be tiring on them since I know they have to do more steps to keep up with us.


Most puppies even large breeds don't have the energy for long walks at first, but my grandmother walked her adult toy poo 5 miles a day everyday and that dog loved it. When we inherited her, she did not get walked so thoroughly or regularly so her endurance declined somewhat, but its always easy to carry an 8 lb dog when you misjudge their stamina.


----------



## Sara&Audi (Oct 21, 2012)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Well at the time, I think I did a pretty good job @ googling, and got it for a lot less then most sites had it listed for, maybe $125?
> Though if I were buying today, it looks like the company has a slightly smaller jogger that I would get, but don't see this one breaking any time soon!
> Of course I can't speak for every stroller out there, but it seems to me that the 4 wheelers use much junkier wheels then the joggers - could not really handle the city sidewalks as well...


That's not bad, it looks like it is good quality. I bought a three wheeled stroller and maybe that is the reason for the swerving? I've looked in Petco, Pet Food Express, and PetSmart.. All their strollers are absolute horrible quality and $100+.


----------



## Cupcakes (Jun 10, 2013)

Ciscley said:


> I know a lot of people who swear by greenies but personally I think a tiny super soft human baby toothbrush plus doggy toothpaste is a more effective plan and you're so right to be thinking about dental care at this age since its a big deal for toy breeds and easier to teach young.
> 
> One caution - be sure to read the minimum age recommendation on commercial treats. I remember being surprised that greenies weren't to be fed before 6 months (per the box). Broken puppy teeth and stomach issues can occur from using treats meant for adults. When they are so tiny and growing avoiding bowel issues is critical so I always use only their puppy food as training treats until they get older.


Wow I didn't even know that. That doesn't show on the Amazon description at all. (the age minimum) 

Well I am going to just give her the doggy toothbrush then.

And about the walks, that's great that your grandma walked her toy poodle for 5 miles a day! I wish to walk with my dog and get good exercise myself!

Lol dogs are so much like people...they need to keep working out too or else they'd lose it.

@Tinypoodles

That is so true. I was checking out the pet stores for dog stuff and I saw so many of the dog accessories on Amazon. I was like, "Dang that got horrible ratings." for a lot of the stuff they had. They never have any of the true high quality stuff.

Online shopping is awesome! Reviews, more shopping around, and competitive prices!


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

We had no clue either until raising our first service dog. They get so much training treats and need such a variety of treat "value" that you become a dog food / treat detective - trying to balance stinky/tasty with low calorie and heaven help you when they have food allergies. 

We were only checking the back of the box to confirm what size greenie to get our pup when we read the caution. Which of course made us start reading every other box. I don't think most manufacturers bother with that kind of proactive warning though, so even if it isn't there you should evaluate whether it's okay for puppy teeth. They can break more easily than you would think and our vet insists on full sedation to remove a broken tooth (which we did because the pulp was visible and didn't want to risk infection.)


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Sara&Audi said:


> That's not bad, it looks like it is good quality. I bought a three wheeled stroller and maybe that is the reason for the swerving? I've looked in Petco, Pet Food Express, and PetSmart.. All their strollers are absolute horrible quality and $100+.


Nope, the 2, 3 wheel ones that I've had work very well (got rid of the first one because it was way too big), but both good rides/easy to steer.
Maybe just the ones that I got, but the 4 wheels all had small, hard plastic wheels that gave them no shock absorption, and would just break off when we went over a bump.


----------



## Cupcakes (Jun 10, 2013)

Ciscley said:


> We had no clue either until raising our first service dog. They get so much training treats and need such a variety of treat "value" that you become a dog food / treat detective - trying to balance stinky/tasty with low calorie and heaven help you when they have food allergies.
> 
> We were only checking the back of the box to confirm what size greenie to get our pup when we read the caution. Which of course made us start reading every other box. I don't think most manufacturers bother with that kind of proactive warning though, so even if it isn't there you should evaluate whether it's okay for puppy teeth. They can break more easily than you would think and our vet insists on full sedation to remove a broken tooth (which we did because the pulp was visible and didn't want to risk infection.)


Wow what a horrible situation! Yeah I don't want to be in that and barely could afford it since I am a student.

Thanks...I will take that into mind when I buy treats especially since Charm will be so young.

I was looking at treats and will buy them soon before I get her since I want to clicker train her to do everything.


----------



## Sara&Audi (Oct 21, 2012)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Nope, the 2, 3 wheel ones that I've had work very well (got rid of the first one because it was way too big), but both good rides/easy to steer.
> Maybe just the ones that I got, but the 4 wheels all had small, hard plastic wheels that gave them no shock absorption, and would just break off when we went over a bump.


I'm glad to hear from someone who has had real experience with all types of strollers! Should've asked here before buying my stroller  the 4 wheeled strollers look cheap and lower quality anyways. Thank you for all your insight


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Sara&Audi said:


> I'm glad to hear from someone who has had real experience with all types of strollers! Should've asked here before buying my stroller  the 4 wheeled strollers look cheap and lower quality anyways. Thank you for all your insight


I have wasted so much money in my life buying things that turned out to be a waste, so I am very happy to share any info that I have to perhaps save someone else from making the same mistakes.

And, when I do find something worthwhile, I always try to share that as well, because sometimes it takes a while for word to get out - which is why you will often hear me recommending Petplan - I am simply shocked at how good they are, and know that every loving poodle parent here would want it for their babies if they only knew how great it is! And I can't help but think that if only someone had told me about it a year earlier and I'd had it for Taylee, it would have save me about $14,000.00! So forgive me if anyone thinks that I am being redundant about it, but figure that if I can help even one other person by putting the info out there, it's worth it!


----------



## Kblubyu (Aug 25, 2013)

Lori, I would be interested in the bag you are describing, I have a bad back so prefer cross body. I have been looking at designer bags, but comfort is most important.


----------

